# Tooltip bei Berufen (website) funktionieren nicht!



## Sandmaster (17. Oktober 2006)

hi
jo ich möchte erwähnen, dass die tooltipps bei den Berufen nicht funktionieren (ingi, alchi etc..)
ausser bei den verzauberungen ist das bei allen Items so
und dies ist bei allen browsern so
es scheint ein fehler im java script zu sein 
(auf /berufe/verzauberkunst.html)


----------

